# Carb Cleaner recommendations 66 GTO



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

What Carb cleaner does everyone use? I have been tolfd Seafoam in the gas tank does wonders? I know quality of gasoline is a major problem with tri power and middle carb is boiling out because of stuck float/needle.Would appreciate any suggestions on curing this problem . I have tapped side of carb and run seafoam thru it, seems to solve problem until next tankful of gas. Thanks!!!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Many carb/gas line cleaners & additives all make their own claims. Who really knows, one guy says it works while another says it does not.

My concern would be that it continues to stick. What a shame it might be to see your car burned down on the side of the road because it stuck while driving it and gas filled the valley cover before catching on fire and there was no way to put it out.

Instead of what could simply be a fire waiting to burn your pride and joy down, why not simply rebuild the carb, or at a minimum, replace the needle and seat and set the float level? If the carb is using the "old style" needle which has a rubber tip on it, todays gas with ethanol in it will deteriorate the tip - make it soft and sticky. The stuck float may be the needle's tip getting to that point where it is gummy and causing the sticking float. If the needle deteriorates to the point of braking away.......be ready for that fire.

Same goes for the outboard carbs. If you have a sticking problem, a gas additive and whacking the carb bowl is not a suggested fix if you value your car.


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

*Carb cleaner recommendation*

It normally happens once a year, but rebuilding is next step. Just wondering if anyone else having trouble with todays gasoline even after a rebuild? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ottfive said:


> It normally happens once a year, but rebuilding is next step. Just wondering if anyone else having trouble with todays gasoline even after a rebuild? Thanks


You shouldn't. The carb kits now manufactured ( not an older kit or NOS) have the compatible parts for ethanol gas. Just use a reputable supplier who offers these and email the guy to double check.

I like to use the Stabil 360 in my vehicles, '92 S-10 & '97 Toyota which were not set up for ethanol. They run much better and I have less problems, ie taking a slug of water in the gas.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, you really need to replace the needle and seat. I've also seen the floats fill up with fuel too and cause the same thing. It's not a bad job to do.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3 on rebuilding the carb. Carb cleaner won't fix a worn out needle and seat or remove debris from them. Flooding is dangerous, as stated, and you need to fix this asap...


----------

